# Graduation BMQ / accomodation help for families



## LMackenzie (15 Apr 2005)

Greetings all

We are travelling out to St Jean for graduation on June 16th, and would appreciate some accommodation info 
and answers to a few questions please.

As of course, life evolves around making plans and booking things...early is best!

Can some of you give input on a hotel to stay at for the family attending.
I NEED it to have a swimming pool indoor and a great restaurant, not family style, on site
Other than that its open

I have been looking into staying right in St Jean at the Relais Goveneur...is that a good or bad choice?
Should we take one in Montreal instead
If so please recommend a mid-range one closest to the Recruiting School end of Montreal.
(No Comfort Inns and the like please ;-)  they have no frills....

Which car rental place in Montreal should we use (best price) for a larger sized sedan
(We would need the car to be at the train station in Montreal for us)

Is there procedure for the fam to be able to take him to dinner the night before?

If he leaves for his training post right away after,
how many days in between Grad and his leaving usually?
We may want the option open to keep our room a day or so extra, in that case.

Again... thanking you kindly in advance
Army Mom  :-*


----------



## Glorified Ape (17 Apr 2005)

I know that Budget, National, and Enterprise all have locations in Montreal, but I'm not sure if they'll pick you up from the train station or how far the nearest rental office is. There's a cab stand inside the train station, though, so if you do have to get the office to pick up your car it won't be too difficult to find transport there. 

The only hotel/motel I stayed at in St. Jean was of the Comfort/Holiday inn variety. It wasn't spectacular and was located right beside the highway but it did have a pool, hot tub, and sauna, with a restaurant very close by (across the parking lot if I remember correctly).


----------



## TheCheez (22 Apr 2005)

Enterprise and Discount will pick you up. You're best just calling around to find the best rate. Discount was hands down the best for the econoboxes we rented.

Night before will depend on your son/daughter's staff. For us they told us we'd be able to get out and visit the family then at the last minute we were told that there was a photo thing in the evening and the only free time was the 90 minutes after that. You can meet your son/daughter at the Mega though it may be difficult to get out.

For hotels Montreal has *much* nicer accomodations than St Jean and you'll be able to find something nice on priceline in the big city. Granted I've never been to the Relais Gouverneur but we checked out a number of places downtown Montreal and they were excellent. If you've never been to the area Montreal will be a lot nicer for you than St Jean also.

Leaving after grad I think also depends on your staff. My platoon was free to go after the lunch but others were made to stay one last spectacular night in the Mega. I think it depends where you're posted next and what the military has in store for you.

Ape: I would not recommend that hotel to anyone but military and the desperate, especially on a weekend. Its great for everyone to party together but makes life tough on the civs hanging around.


----------



## Superrampie (22 Apr 2005)

Hey Army Mom

Budget has a location Right at the Via station Downtown (as per Via website) or one of the above mentioned companies that "pick you up" would be good as well. In my opinion if time (ie getting picked up takes longer) is not a factor just go with the best rate that you can get.


----------



## 28Medic (30 Apr 2005)

Hi
I just came back from my dh BOTP grad in St-Jean....we stayed at the Relais Gouverneur hotel right in St-Jean and it was excellent. Good rooms, very clean and the staff was friendly!
I was able to get a cheaper DND rate ~$78.00, it has an indoor pool, it was easy to get to off the highway...and it was minutes from the Garrison. 
Right across the street is a "Cora's" restaurant...only open for breakfast and lunch....but is awesome! http://www.chezcora.com/Main-en/Main-en.htm
There is a restaurant in the hotel as well...but did not venture there with my 3 kids....very nice white cloth table cloths!!
But there was a St.Hubert's down the street.

From what I hear, it was a lot nicer than the Comfort Inn...

Relais Gouverneur
725 bd du Seminaire N
Saint Jean Sur Richelieu, PQ  Canada
Reservations: 1-800-359-6279

http://www.canadianhotelguide.com/ca/Quebec-hotels/Saint_Jean_Sur_Richelieu-hotels/Relais_Gouverneur-hotel.html


----------



## aspiring_recruit (4 May 2005)

your travel agent should be able to find you all the details you need for montreal, and the surrounding areas. (they are wonderful people!
and I'm not just saying that because my wife is one Just ask them when you book your trip, they may be able to put together a nice package, with all your hotel, car rental, etc.


----------



## cgyflames01 (6 May 2005)

> http://ca.hotels.com/hotel-htdocs/ca/index.htm


  :


----------

